

Request for Startup: Turn Any Spreadsheet into a REST API + Docs - dmor
https://medium.com/@DanielleMorrill/request-for-startup-turn-any-spreadsheet-into-a-rest-api-docs-425718330566

======
smt88
The Google Sheets API is a pretty good start:
[https://developers.google.com/google-
apps/spreadsheets/](https://developers.google.com/google-apps/spreadsheets/)

------
anigbrowl
There was something along htese lines a few months ago that looked really
interesting. I can't remember the name now but perhaps someone else will chime
in if I can't bring it up.

------
wuzzzzaah
[https://sheetlabs.com/](https://sheetlabs.com/)

------
julien_c
dmor: Do you have a sample file?

